# Adoption versus ivf



## sieve (Mar 10, 2008)

Hi all, I have been a member here for a long time but do tend to read a lot and only contribute now and then.  however I have to say as some of you will have read, i am delighted to say we have been parents for almost 2 months now to a dd!  She is honestly amazing and has adapted to us incredibly well, many people comment that she looks like us and that she is is so happy and attached that she must be ours!  She is 2 years old and honestly the only issue we have is she wakes up a LOT during the night but goes back down quick with reassurance.  
had i known how we would feel about her and how much we love her we may not have gone through ivf, however i know hindsight is an amazing thing!!  
just want to wish you all well who are unsure on this journey if this is the right thing for you or not, we felt the same and OMG it turned out to be the best thing we have ever done in our lives!!
Good luck x


----------



## GERTIE179 (Apr 20, 2005)

Aww Sieve your message is lovely.  How lovely to have your little one home and settled in time for Christmas as your own wee family.

Congrats G xox


----------



## minmouse (Nov 15, 2009)

Hi sieve,

Congratulations on your family  , and thanks for taking time to post a message in what must be a super busy time! It's great to hear the positive stories, so much of the process focuses on the negative you do start to wonder will it ever happen, and if it does will it be terrible, will I cope! So refreshing to hear the happiness glow from your post  
M
X


----------



## MrsYG (Oct 30, 2007)

Sieve... thank you for posting about your positive experience.  Your dd sounds perfect, I wish you all the best Christmas together, and the next one and the next one   

Its great to hear such great stories about adoption.  Thankyou!


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Firstly, Congratulations sieve, and welcome to the world of sleep deprivation     

I whole heartedly agree with everything you've said. It's true though, hindsight is a great thing isn't it   
I think apart from the huge waste of money, I don't really regret our 3 IVF's though as I was really able to 'put a lid' on ever having a birth child, and there will never be any 'what if's'.

We couldn't love our wonderful, adorable, cheeky little man any more if we tried, he is our world and I can't imagine feeling any different if I'd given birth to him. 
Like you, adoption is the best thing we've ever done in our lives. 
I don't think anyone can totally appreciate being told this before placement though as I know we wouldn't have completely understood prior to meeting our little man. Hopefully though our stories and words help others in the earlier stages to stay positive and strong when the assessment and waiting seems never ending and those doubts creep in.

It was a lovely message and such a great point to make   

Luv Anj x


----------



## Duckling (Oct 5, 2009)

Thankyou Sieve for taking the time to post this. It helps so much, especially when we have hurdles and worries, to hear happy endings. It's so lovely to hear how happy you are.

Duckling xx


----------



## Daizy (Feb 25, 2011)

Hi sieve,

It’s lovely to read this. I just wanted to reiterate what you’ve said, our daughter has brought us so much joy and happiness – we just absolutely love her to bits. 

We had fertility treatment too, I was never that comfortable with it - we had 3 cycles of ICSI funded, and we chose not to use the last cycle. We didn’t go straight into adoption, but when we did I knew I was on the right path at last. The process isn’t easy, it can take its toll on you at times, but every last second of those testing times were completely worth it. 

My parents were over visiting this afternoon, and my Dad was playing with the wee one and he said you know I just couldn’t imagine life without her, it feels as though she’s always been here. She brings so much joy, not just to us but to our whole family.

Good luck to everyone on their journey.

Dx


----------



## oliver222 (Oct 8, 2009)

Lovely thread and a great inspiration to people like myself who are just starting our journey.


----------



## Tulipwishes (Nov 20, 2011)

This is a lovely thread.

I am a firm believer in that we have to go through things in life to take us where we are today, so if you hadn't had that ivf treatment you would have been approved to adopt a lot quicker and may not have the daughter you have now, who you were 100% meant to be a mummy to.

I hope that makes sense. xx

My daughter was also aged 2 when she came to me.


----------



## Anjelissa (Jan 11, 2007)

Boleyn....that's exactly how I look at things in life too and have often applied that logic when trying to comfort others who are having a hard time or delays through the process.
I truly believe our little man was meant to be with us and had our lives not followed the exact path & time scale they did we would never have even met him. 
Anj x


----------



## aaa is a MUMMY (Oct 13, 2009)

Sieve thanks hun it is lovely to hear. We meet our DD on Thursday    and we are both so excited and also a bit nervous about it all so reading your positive post helps. Anj is right we should have been approved in April but panel wasdelayed until June because of my health issues we were already matched to our little girl at that point however we didn't know then sadly FIL died in July so everything stopped for another 3 months but we are so nearly there now and our little girl is going to be home 10 days before Christmas for our 1st family Christmas.    

Stay strong everyone it does and will happen.


----------

